# Uk street cars Southend 14th August 2010



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I saw this on another driving forum and thought it might be quite good as a TT meet, ecspecially for the essex lot as its fairly accessable for most and also the kent lot

UK Street Cars Southend Run 2010 In Association With Max Power

Facebook event page - http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=3 ... 947&ref=nf

UK Street Cars will be hitting Southend again this summer!

The date is Satuday 14th August and the time 8pm!

Max Power confirmed attendance!!!

Totally Modified confirmed attendance!!!

The UK Street Cars Models will be doing a bikini/beach photoshoot with Richard Halfday!!

If you attended the last UK Street Cars Southend Run in association with Max Power back in October 2009, you know what a great night it was! So get your names down for this one too!!!

Convoys welcome!

UNSOCIABLE DRIVING WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!!!

IF YOU INTEND TO DRIVE LIKE A COMPLETE **** PLEASE DO NOT ATTEND!!!

UK Street Cars are working alongside Southend Police with this event, so lets show them that we are not all stereotypical 'boy racers'.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Certainly might work for me - drop Wife and Kids at the seaside and off we go!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well thats the thing with southend, the family can come down and go round the arcades or the theme park and then we can all have a chin wag and a perv on the bikini models


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im defo in for this, 40 mins from me


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Love Sarfend, will make this event for sure 8)


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i knew you would like this one Abi


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i knew you would like this one Abi


I'm an Essex girl Glen  8)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry guys cant make it after seeing "UNSOCIABLE DRIVING WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!!!

IF YOU INTEND TO DRIVE LIKE A COMPLETE **** PLEASE DO NOT ATTEND!!!"

I was looking forward to a bit of Chav racing

:roll: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Sorry guys cant make it after seeing "UNSOCIABLE DRIVING WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!!!
> 
> IF YOU INTEND TO DRIVE LIKE A COMPLETE **** PLEASE DO NOT ATTEND!!!"
> 
> ...


I am sure there will be plenty of chav'd up saxo's, fiesta's and corsa's all willing to give it a go in there 1.1, 1.2 and 1.3's, i shall just smash them down the A12 on the way and on the way back, but i shall be sensible whist i am there :roll:

I love the old bill down there, they're normally well alright and you get them down there in the evo's and scooby's so there good to have a look at, the idea is, dont draw to much attention to yourself, you let all the little cars do that and watch them get pulled for doing something really stupid! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Essex accessable for most of us ,which part of the planet are you from :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well ok i meant for the south east, kent, london, essex, suffolk :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys cant make it after seeing "UNSOCIABLE DRIVING WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!!!
> ...


Well Alright? You sure you havent been hanging around teh the saxo crew for a little too long?

:lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well back in the day.....like 5 years ago me and all my mates use to go down there and thats when you would get pulled 3 times a week for just being 17 and having a car and unfortunatly i have had a couple of corsa's but i did atleast have the 1.6 gsi so it werent to bad, but it was a bit chav, dont know if i have got any pic's anywhere of it, i am gonna try and find some now :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> well back in the day.....like 5 years ago me and all my mates use to go down there and thats when you would get pulled 3 times a week for just being 17 and having a car and unfortunatly i have had a couple of corsa's but i did atleast have the 1.6 gsi so it werent to bad, but it was a bit chav, dont know if i have got any pic's anywhere of it, i am gonna try and find some now :lol:


Glen please don't sully the forum with pictures of your Corsa's, it is bad enough we have to put up with Bella's jokes :lol:

I used to go down to Saaarfend quite a lot in my yoof and it was well wicked init bruv. Only about 1hr15mins from us in MK so may make it down for this aaaaaaaigh 

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

after that response i shall make sure your not invited charlie!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It would be good to get loads of us down, show these boi's wat itz all about :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Charlie said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > well back in the day.....like 5 years ago me and all my mates use to go down there and thats when you would get pulled 3 times a week for just being 17 and having a car and unfortunatly i have had a couple of corsa's but i did atleast have the 1.6 gsi so it werent to bad, but it was a bit chav, dont know if i have got any pic's anywhere of it, i am gonna try and find some now :lol:
> ...


that cuts deep charlie [smiley=bigcry.gif] lol


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> Certainly might work for me - drop Wife and Kids at the seaside and off we go!


I was kinda thinking of checking out the bikini/beach photoshoot 1st  :roll: 
Then joining you after if im not working :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> after that response i shall make sure your not invited charlie!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> It would be good to get loads of us down, show these boi's wat itz all about :lol:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] word to tha mutha brutha I is well coming init and you can't do nuffin abaaat it blud 



bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > denimblue225turbo said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I am just jealous of your awesome jokes and cunningly disguising my envy by being rude oh no the cat is out of the bag 

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I might be up for this one, sounds a laugh! Anyone else fancy cruising down from N.London?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> I might be up for this one, sounds a laugh! Anyone else fancy cruising down from N.London?


Come to my house Cam, we can go together, bring some TTOC merchandise also


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be up for this one, sounds a laugh! Anyone else fancy cruising down from N.London?
> ...


Cam you are in there my son, well you know what they say about Essex girls 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might not be when she finds the TTOC stuff has all gone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > CamV6 said:
> ...


I've got pictures of Cam and R6BTT (Rob) naked in the Ace cafe carpark posing in all the clothing for me :lol: - both looking rather [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

"I've got pictures of Cam and R6BTT (Rob) naked in the Ace cafe carpark posing in all the clothing for me :lol: - both looking rather [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] :lol"

EEeugh, I would not have thought that was something to shout about :-* :lol:

Charlie


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Charlie said:


> "I've got pictures of Cam and R6BTT (Rob) naked in the Ace cafe carpark posing in all the clothing for me :lol: - both looking rather [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] :lol"
> 
> EEeugh, I would not have thought that was something to shout about :-* :lol:
> 
> Charlie


You're right there, Rob's a minger :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > "I've got pictures of Cam and R6BTT (Rob) naked in the Ace cafe carpark posing in all the clothing for me :lol: - both looking rather [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] :lol"
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > "I've got pictures of Cam and R6BTT (Rob) naked in the Ace cafe carpark posing in all the clothing for me :lol: - both looking rather [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] :lol"
> ...


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------

